# New Glock 23



## sfws09 (Sep 19, 2007)

Hey guys,

i just got a new glock for my birthday and LOVE IT! but i have a few questions for yall.

do yall use use a laser sight? 
with a tac light?
what about CC holsters?


THANKS!

sfws09


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2007)

I've considered the light/laser combo that Glock offers, but, haven't made the jump yet. As for a great CC holster, take a look at the Galco Summer Comfort inside the pant holster, very nice, very comfortable. Oh, BTW, I also own a G23 and the holster mentioned above. Enjoy!


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Maximo from this forum made me two holsters for my G23. Beautiful work.
http://www.leatherslinger.net/


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

When I had my Glock I had the Tac light and it worked great! I would higly recommend it over some of the others 'cause the price is much less and it works just as well. :smt033


----------



## sfws09 (Sep 19, 2007)

thanks guys!

has anyone use snake shot in their glock before?
if so, what brand?


----------



## ki4dmh (Sep 11, 2007)

I prefer the light over the laser. That's just me. As far as the cc holster is concerned I couldn't tell ya'. I am currently using a Disantis thumb break scabbard. It is very comfortable.
Scott


----------

